# eye cream!!!!!



## K_ashanti (Mar 7, 2008)

ok i have oily skin but my eye lids are really dry!!!! i need recs for a good eye cream that can help thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 7, 2008)

Clinique's All About Eyes - it's amazing stuff and it feels so soft!


----------



## iheartangE (Mar 7, 2008)

MAC Moisturelush Eye!!!!!!  

I just got this a week ago and I am in loooove...it's thick and rich and luxurious AND it hydrates amazingly-when I wake up in the morning my eyes are no longer puffy (and trust me, they were ALWAYS puffy), plus it has little light diffusers that instantly make your eye area look better.  So moisturizing...ahhhh I just love this stuff!  I wanna put it on right now again haha!  GET IT.


----------



## MEGCLARE (Mar 7, 2008)

I love MAC' s MoistureLush eye cream also!!!
I have gotton the best resluts with this product.
So moisturizing and wonderful!!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks ladies, i'm gonna pick up some of the MAC today since i was planning to stop by there any way


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2008)

One more time MAC Moisturelush eye cream.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2008)

i've heard nothing but awesome things about moisturelush eye cream. if you aren't sure though, they should be able to give you a sample to try for a few days before you go shellin' out the bucks for the entire pot.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Clinique's All About Eyes - it's amazing stuff and it feels so soft!_

 

I second this!!!

My friend uses Peter Roth eye cream. You can find it at Sephora.


----------



## Flammable (Mar 7, 2008)

I was gifted Decleor's Eye Cream so I have been using it. I dunno if I need it as I'm 25 but it's never too early to start wrinkle prevention I guess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's available here at Sephora at USD$42 which means I would never buy it for myself.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 9, 2008)

I use 2 eyecreams from PSF skincare www.psfskincare.com.
The phyto cranberry serum that will give you a little lift. It contains matrixyl, which can help reduce creases - it really does lift but it doesn't hydrate, so I also use their hydrating eye cream. It feels a little oily when you first apply it, but absorbs within a minute and the eye area is left feeling smooth and moist. Staples in my routine.


----------



## vickih (Mar 10, 2008)

I 3rd this for Clinique.. freaking great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_I second this!!!

My friend uses Peter Roth eye cream. You can find it at Sephora._


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 10, 2008)

Another Moisturelush eye cream fan here!! It is seriously - the _best_. Nuff said.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 10, 2008)

I noticed she said her eye lids were dry.  Can most eye creams be used on the lids or just under the eye? I know the All About Eyes can be used on the lids but what about the Moisturelush eye cream?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2008)

I use Moisturelush eye cream all over the lid, in the corners of my eyes (they get really,really dry!!) and under the eyes. I like to make sure the entire socket area is covered.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Clarins Super Restorative Serum.   I'm 27 and this stuff got rid of all the little wrinkles and lines.  It made my lids super soft.  I had the lids of a baby. I got it in a sample when I ordered from macy's online.  I checked and its $125 for their smallest size. If you can get a sample it is definitely worth it.  I'm currently saving  up for the fullsize.


----------



## user79 (Mar 13, 2008)

I really like this one from this brand called *Louis Widmer*, I think it's a Swiss brand? Not sure if that's available where you are at, but it moisturizes so well and you can get it in perfume-free variety.


----------



## kbrit08 (Mar 13, 2008)

clinique all about eyes IS really good.i would say that but it looks like the majority are all for moisturelush.could anyone compare the 2?x


----------



## jmthoreson (May 10, 2008)

Try Burt's Bees repair serum, my eyes were very dry and had fine lines under them from the dryness. I used all about eyes before this and burt's bees is so much better, it moisturizes, brightens the under eyes and seems to fade those fine lines. All about eyes seemed to only moisturize, it did nothing for the under eye circles or fine lines.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kbrit08* 

 
_clinique all about eyes IS really good.i would say that but it looks like the majority are all for moisturelush.could anyone compare the 2?x_

 

I 2nd this request. Please ladies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

I've recently used up a pot of Clinque's All About Eyes and won't be buying it again. I didn't see any difference to the skin around my eyes at all. I don't have wrinkles yet but it's all about prevention. I turned 27 on Wed.

Gonna buy the Moisturelush tomorrow on your recs as I've been umming and ahhhing over which eye cream to use next.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Aug 3, 2008)

skyn iceland(pricey but very emoilient), Kineratse under eye rescue(really pricey but great). 

I like clinique all about eyes the rich formula but it does nothing for wrinkles and aging as the previous poster said. 


right now I am  using an eye cream by RoC, while it has retinol in it, it is very moisturizing as well.


----------



## aimee (Aug 5, 2008)

another vote for MAC's moisturelush eyecream
its perfection


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

I’ve heard it said that eye creams are a scam by the cosmetic industry – that they are basically the same thing as regular moisturizers, but in a smaller package, and much more expensive.Whether you believe this or not is a personal choice.


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like Estee Lauder's ANR eye cream.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you guys know about any creams that do heavy lifting? My lids are drooping a lil more than I'd like and it's starting to annoy me... It's like my crease gets lower everytime, lol.


TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Edit* So I've been reading some reviews online and I see 4 products mentioned, anybody familiar with any of them, please?
1. Dermapril SP
2. Lifecell Skin cream
3. Dream Products Dream eye lift
4. Reverse Lift eye cream w/ Agrifirm by Serious Skincare


----------



## kimmy (Oct 14, 2008)

burt's bees radiance eye cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's awesome because it's almost all natural, so none of those nasty harsh chemicals by your eyes.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 14, 2008)

I use Estee Lauder's Hydra Complete.

I've tried Clinique All About Eyes before but I didn't see any difference.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solangeeese* 

 
_I’ve heard it said that eye creams are a scam by the cosmetic industry – that they are basically the same thing as regular moisturizers, but in a smaller package, and much more expensive.Whether you believe this or not is a personal choice._

 
That's a quote by the infamous Paula Begoun, the overhyped hack nut. Eye treatments are formulated to have more of a texture, to ensure that the eye area is hydrated at all times (by creating a lipid barrier that the eye skin does not create on it's own). They are also independently tested for eye safety, usually by an opthamologist. Eye creams also usually have to use different ingredients, or mixtures of ingredients, to ensure a potent blend and be as effective as a face cream counterpart, but be safe and gentle for the eye area. Now, not ALL people need a eye cream, but I would not go putting Lubriderm on my eye balls... it's a personal preference.


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 20, 2008)

I went to kiehls recently and I got a sample of their avocado eye cream. I really love it. It helps alot with putting on concealer and shadow as well. Eye cream is not the same as regular moisturizer. The skin around your eyes is alot thinner than the rest of the skin on your face so you need a cream the is formulated differently. Im not really an expert on this or anything. The woman a kiehls told me that eye creams have a non migrating formula so that the cream stay on the eye area and not going all over the place.


----------

